

Is Something Wrong With Facebook Notifications? Or It's Just Me? - ashazar

For about a month i've noticed that Facebook iOS app is sending me a lot of notifications about everything. 
Some friends' status updates, some friends' photo shares, etc. Lots of irrelevant notifications.
It's not some "specific friends"; randomly.<p>It bothered me a lot and i turned all the notifications off of Facebook in the Notification Center. It didn't solve the issue. Then i went to the settings of iPhone for Facebook app and turned off all the notifications.
Now i'm relieved.<p>But when i go to Facebook through the browser on my desktop PC, i noticed that it wasn't the iOS app, but it's Facebook itself. Whenever i visit the page there are new notifications; totally irrelevant and that weren't coming before.<p>I checked the Account Settings-&#62;Notifications. All the notifications that i don't want are disabled. Only "friend request", "tag photo of me", "message" are active.
But i am receiving the notifications from other ones as well. And a lot...
And this is really annoying.<p>Anybody who notice that kind of anomaly in Faccebook notifications? And any solution about this thing?<p>Many thanks.
Serdar
======
tobylane
I've had this and can't turn off notifications messages of important messages.
It's the same three people, I guess it's facebook's engagement tactic.

------
anthony_franco
Are those users marked as "close friends" in Facebook? Then you'll be getting
all of their activities as notifications.

~~~
ashazar
Thanks for your reply.

No, i haven't grouped any of my friends; neither "close friends" nor the
others. That's why it's weird.

~~~
bmelton
Do note that Facebook automatically groups 'close friends' based on your
interaction with them. It's worth double-checking to see if anybody is in your
'close friends' (and other) groups because while you may not have explicitly
done so, Facebook may have done it for you.

~~~
ashazar
Good tip. I checked it but "close friends" is empty.

But you may be right. Even though i don't interact on Facebook; i only check
what videos/pics/news they shared and click the ones that i am interested in.
(not even 'like' them)

But as you said, Facebook is probably tracking my 'clicked news/pics' and show
those friends' activities.

I will monitor it for some time.

Thank you all for the tips. Have a great weekend.

------
supriya
My account iz hacked and I forgot my Gmail password.. What to do???:-(:-(

